# Taking the cola and leaving the rest ??



## rebel (Jan 9, 2014)

Taking the cola and leaving the rest ?? 
I myself have tried this outdoors but not indoors.
I never could tell that it helps the lower buds much so I just harvest all at once.
whats your opinion. ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2014)

I use to do that all the time..it does allow the lower buds to fatten up with more light on them...you will need to lower light...only reason I did it was for a heavier meds from the lower half

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 10, 2014)

I also never found that it helped the lower buds much either.  If I take part of the plant and leave the rest, it is generally because for one reason or another, I am not able to trim the entire plant at once, not because I believe it helps the lower buds bulk up.


----------

